# I must stop looking at OLD Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_Yamaha FG 470SA | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
Excellent sounding yamaha acoustic guitar. Can't beat the tone for $150. Not playing it enough to justify keeping it around the house. Firm on 150
_









I am not related to or associated with the sellers in any way.
_
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice for campfire playing.
Inexpensive enough to get your kids started too.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Dig the eye. Solid top, and abalone trim. Produced between 89-95. I would be all over it. Not cheap when it was new either. ($400 - 500 us)


Mrs. Dog just got back from getting a refund on a "Mint" SJ-180 om sized. The saddled & bridge were shaved to the extreme, no string break, and the truss rod was max'd out. Perfect cosmetically. Most virginal '82 I've ever seen.

I'm down due to a knee issue, and Cathy picked it up with a 5 minute approval provision --once she got home. My definition of "Mint/Minty" means no play-ability issues. Didn't sound good, and was_ practically _unplayable at 12th. An imminent reset's not a great first guitar. Carson can wait (he's 8).

Means I get to keep looking. 's all good.


Edit: Guitarchive reports $480 msrp us.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Blind Dog said:


> Carson can wait (he's 8).


My 8 yr old son cannot play a full size guitar yet, he has to make do with a shorter scale.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji. 

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.

I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.
> 
> I must stop looking at Old Yamaha acoustics on Kijiji.
> 
> ...



I can so identify with this, only for me it is _"I must stop looking at ANYTHING on Kijiji"_


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

OH no! This addiction is too difficult to resist.....

Yamaha FG-75 Guitar in great condition | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know if it's considered to be "old" but I will probably be putting up a Yamaha FG441S for sale soon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> OH no! This addiction is too difficult to resist.....
> 
> Yamaha FG-75 Guitar in great condition | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


I couldn't resist and met with the seller to see this guitar. Long story shortened, it didn't follow me home.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> .....I will probably be putting up a Yamaha FG441S for sale soon.


Another one I likely won't be able to resist......Thanks a lot pal!! (j/k)


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


Is there a website that lets you do this? Its the cat's meow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

dcole said:


> Is there a website that lets you do this? Its the cat's meow.


Bart Simpson Chalkboard Generator


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

did ya see mine?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I must stop looking at Kijiji all together.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sakana said:


> did ya see mine?


There are several vintage Yamahas on the Calgary Kijiji...which one is yours?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

you could switch to craigs or used.ca....... guitar porn is nearly impossible to give up once enamoured.....


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not just Kijiji; there was a sweet used Yammie 12 string acoustic in Cask the other month. Luckily gone now; it sounded great.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

Listed in Calgary are my No. 150 and a Dynamic #20, both early to mid 1960`s. Had I known how crazy prices are on used guitars in this city I would have brought more electrics with me, brought a few, sold the ones I planned to sell and now just have the ones I want to keep....still, another strat would tempt me, I`ll keep looking.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sakana said:


> Listed in Calgary Kijiji are my No. 150 and a Dynamic #20, both early to mid 1960`s.


Dynamic #20








N0. 150


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

hey....howd that happen? you guys......


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sakana said:


> hey....howd that happen? you guys......


You get by with a little help from your friends


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Yamaha L-5 1970s handmade series Japanese - Spaceman Music


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Yamaha L-5 1970s handmade series Japanese - Spaceman Music


@rollingdam ...Thanks for the link. 

I hope a GC member buys this L-5 and can tell us more about it.

Are you considering it?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

no I am not


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to measure the neck angle on this one.....
*
Date Listed* 16-Nov-16
*Price*
$100.00
*Address* Kitchener, ON N2R1X9

View map
*For Sale By* Owner
Yamaha FG-200 approx. made in 1973 according to the Yamaha website. Made in Taiwan plays great nice low action. A few bumps and scratches typical of something this age. Comes with gig bag. 
$100 obo


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Just picked this up.. My birth year and everything


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

Here's a Yami I've never seen before.

$240, Odessa.
Black Label FG 295S-1 acoustic guitar. Good condition. Comes with hard case.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So I'm up in the attic getting down Xmas decorations and my old Tak case is up there. It has been up there about ten years.We used to use it as a body for a witch we'd put out at Halloween. Anyway, I take it down and open it up expecting to put my Tak in there for safe keeping and there's a guitar inside! I forgot we put my wife's Yamaha FG-325 inside for safe keeping. 
The action is pretty high. Any possibility it can be remedied inexpensively? Any suggestions for strings...the ones on there are at least 10 years old. That alone should help the tone. At any rate, I guess I have a campfire guitar I won't need to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

leftysg said:


> The action is pretty high.


How high is it?
Sometimes, just sanding the underside of the saddle is sufficient to bring it down.
I've done a few where I actually pulled off the bridge and sanded down the underside.
And one where I sanded it on topside to lower the action.
If you're not worried about original condition or esthetics,
I can talk you through the process that I did.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Yamaha FG-325
> The action is pretty high. Any possibility it can be remedied inexpensively? Any suggestions for strings...the ones on there are at least 10 years old. That alone should help the tone. At any rate, I guess I have a campfire guitar I won't need to worry about.


This might be of interest to you...

FRETS.COM

Personally, for now, I would go to the lightest possible gauge of acoustic strings (e.g., 10 -47 by Martin). These will put a bit less tension on the neck and bridge.

Neck resets are typically not inexpensive.

Any chance of a pic? (Please and Thanks)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duplicate...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I won't be looking at this guitar. I'm posting because it has now become a habit.

The seller states "Make An Offer" and refers to others that are for sale on Kijiji.
There is one on the Ottawa Kijiji for $450.00

This part of the ad is interesting...
_"Needs new strings, they are at least 5 years old."_



















yamaha fg 180-1 | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

$450.00 for one of those? Isn't that crazy?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> $450.00 for one of those? Isn't that crazy?


Yes...IMHO. 
I'm prepared to bet that all of them will have some degree of neck angle issues.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hopefully, my next project...









guitar | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

Wish me luck.

I offered the seller $20.00 and indicated that I was starting a "bidding war".
I guess, at these prices, it s more like a "bidding skirmish"

*Edit: I'm picking this up tomorrow at 4:15 PM. 
Ended up offering $40.00 *as someone else offered $35.00.

Mrs Greco is still laughing at me and shaking her head.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There's an FG-580 in St. Albert. I think the guy had an ad up for a while looking for a tuning machine.

I would love to hear about that guitar.

There was an FG-580 for sale in Toronto at the end of last year.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> There's an FG-580 in St. Albert. I think the guy had an ad up for a while looking for a tuning machine.
> 
> I would love to hear about that guitar.
> 
> There was an FG-580 for sale in Toronto at the end of last year.


Are you thinking of getting the one in St. Albert (wherever that is)? 
I grabbed this off of Google images...just to "encourage" you.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I was thinking about getting a flat top, and I've kept the FG-580 in mind ever since I heard one in New Brunswick 20+ years ago.

I would consider this one, but I'm leaning to not getting anything.

1974 Yamaha FG580 with original case | guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji

The prices are going up, but this seems a bit too much.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PSA ...and to show that my addiction remains alive and well.

Yamaha Acoustic Guitar | guitars | Guelph | Kijiji

*$150.00*

Located in Guelph. 

Warm and bright sound. 1970s Yamaha Acoustic Guitar. Well loved and played but not needed anymore. No trades.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I must stop looking at Kijiji all together.


 Its getting more like buying real estate all the time . Kijiji is loaded with speculators.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Red Label (Nippon Gakki maybe) so well worth the $150 imo, if it plays well.



Distortion said:


> Its getting more like buying real estate all the time . Kijiji is loaded with speculators.


Not disagreeing, but not sure what you mean Distortion.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just read the title of this thread and my
Mind went to "..--..-- music check kijiji for Japanese acoustics!!!"" 

Now off I go.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Blind Dog ....The seller sent me this pic (today) after I asked for the model.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Blind Dog, I look through all the time and when I see a good deal on something ,. I have noticed the adds often go down quickly and the same item shows up in a day or two in the same town at a increased price with different pictures.. Speculators /flippers etc. just drives up the price of things in general.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Distortion said:


> Blind Dog, I look through all the time and when I see a good deal on something ,. I have noticed the adds often go down quickly and the same item shows up in a day or two in the same town at a increased price with different pictures.. Speculators /flippers etc. just drives up the price of things in general.


Thanks for the clarification, Distortion.

I find that frustrating as well, but I only _wish_ I could drive prices up by speculating.

I just look at it, somebody profited from their experience, effort and knowledge. The item found its _truer_ value.

And the prick was quicker than me.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Keep looking, though keep it from being an addiction! I recently purchased a 2010 LL6, basically in "new" condition, w/the Yamaha polyfoam case... for $100.00!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Everton FC said:


> Keep looking, though keep it from being an addiction! I recently purchased a 2010 LL6, basically in "new" condition, w/the Yamaha polyfoam case... for $100.00!


No you didn't. You stole it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


>


My good friend, @Hamstrung, agreed to support my "addiction" and drive us to Guelph to see this guitar. In all fairness, I did ask him if he could look at the guitar and provide an unbiased opinion, if I was getting overly "enthusiastic" regarding the potential the guitar might hold. 

I didn't buy it and I have now promised not to look for old Yamaha guitars on Kijiji. It would appear that my dream of finding one of these gems that does not have issues with the neck angle is extremely remote. 

I have many more important things that I need to be doing (like practicing my playing). 

The guitar appears to have been sold as the ad no longer available. 

Please feel free to use this thread to showcase old Yamaha acoustics or as a PSA for Kijiji finds, etc. 

It certainly was a lot of fun while it lasted...LOL


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> No you didn't. You stole it!


It sort of felt that way, but it was an honest transaction. It's not as bright sounding as some say. Not meant to be a good or bad statement. But yes, if I had to re-sell, I'd make some money, which was a factor.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Everton FC said:


> It sort of felt that way, but it was an honest transaction. It's not as bright sounding as some say. Not meant to be a good or bad statement. But yes, if I had to re-sell, I'd make some money, which was a factor.


And that is a very decent guitar.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@greco 
Here you go... I thought of you when I picked this up today. I've been wanting to try a 12 string again, after many many years, and this popped up at a great price locally. I don't think I'll keep it but I'll play it and get my fill for the time being. I may even learn the riff to Wanted Dead or Alive and for that authentic Sambora touch I'll feather my pubes like he used to.

Seriously though, what is the best place to get info on these guitars? Have you found a good site/database? This is a Yamaha FG-440-12.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@vadsy CONGRATS!

Thanks for "thinking of me" in relation to these old Yamahas...LOL

Beautiful looking guitar that appears to be in great condition!

If you find that you enjoy the huge, harp-like sound of a 12 string, you might end up keeping it. That sound is so unique.

I have not really done a lot of reading or research on old Yamaha guitars. I look up the specific model number and just surf. @Blind Dog, @laristotle and @Lincoln (and likely many others in this thread) might have some suggestions for you.

ENJOY your "new" 12!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@vadsy I like it! When you've grown tired of the old girl Vad, I'll buy her from you. I love 12 strings


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Another Yamaha possibly.. fg-300a on silent auction.. seems decent..


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

FG-580 near greco

Yamaha FG-580 | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I did some quick searching and reading and this seems to be quite a rare guitar. 

I'd like to know if it is in need of a neck reset, typical of so many of these old Yamahas.

I certainly wouldn't be paying $600.00 for it. 
Amazes me that the seller can't even be bothered to put on a new set of strings!!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I want sex with it.

For comparison, an old listing.
coolguitars.ca inventory detail
And that one from St. Albert. This one has a similar top grain pattern.
1974 Yamaha FG580 with original case | guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

greco said:


> _Yamaha FG 470SA | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
> Excellent sounding yamaha acoustic guitar. Can't beat the tone for $150. Not playing it enough to justify keeping it around the house. Firm on 150
> _
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with a good Yamaha Acoustic!!!
My 1st guitar was a Yamaha and I still have it to this day!
I paid $20 (Classical Guitar) and it sounds great!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Any chance you want to go have a look at it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> Any chance you want to go have a look at it?


Who are you asking?

Did you want someone to assess it for you?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

At $600.00 it will likely be sitting for a long time unless he gets some fool biting on it.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

greco said:


> Who are you asking?
> 
> Did you want someone to assess it for you?


Well, if you're interested in it at all.

I assume that it must have a good case and it would be interesting to know where that price came from and what he really wants for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> Well, if you're interested in it at all.
> 
> I assume that it must have a good case and it would be interesting to know where that price came from and what he really wants for it.


I would like to see it out of curiosity and to talk to the owner. If it doesn't sell for in the near future, I might contact the seller to see if this would be OK. However, I don't have a need for another guitar.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

greco said:


> However, I don't have a need for another guitar.


And your point is......?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> And your point is......?


Haha...Good one!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Not Kijiji Dave but there's an LL5 (Made in Japan) at the pawnshop on Fairway. Before you get excited he's asking $899 for it and the bridge is starting to lift! Still sounds pretty good though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Before you get excited he's asking $899 for it and the bridge is starting to lift! Still sounds pretty good though.


WOW! 

Is the fellow we know from the past (John might be his name) working at that store? He seems to know gear very well. I'm surprised.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> WOW!
> 
> Is the fellow we know from the past (John might be his name) working at that store? He seems to know gear very well. I'm surprised.


He no longer works there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> However, I don't have a need for another guitar.


Right. Uh huh. Yep. Sure. We believe you.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, LetGo is interesting.

Yamaha 12 string in Hamilton - letgo


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Picked up another beauty too. It is actually in very nice shape, is straight and the action is good. From my research is it vintage 1974 Yamaha fg 160-1

Quite like it so far..


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Yamaha No. 150. I bought one, I'm a bit surprised to see another one here.

The one I have is pretty good, not concert quality or anything, but solid. It has a pretty heavy, muted sound, not pleasing.

Yamaha No 150 Nippon Gakki | guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji

and another

60s Nippon Gakki Yamaha *on hold* | guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji

And on LetGo, wth.

Vintage yamaha in Winnipeg - letgo


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This guitar is available locally. I strongly suspect it is being flipped by the present seller, as it was vert recently being sold by another fellow for ~$100.00 

Vintage Early 70's Yamaha FG 170 Acoustic. | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

*Description*
This Yamaha is an early 70's(72-74), Orchestra Model size guitar. Some surface scratches. It has a spruce top with mahogany back and sides. OM sized guitars are smaller & thinner than a Dreadnaught(full-size). With adjustable Truss Rod, found on Headstock. New light guage strings, easier to play. In good condition, nice sound, good internet reviews.

Comes with soft case.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

FG-2000 $3000

1971 #280 Yamaha FG 2000 | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


> FG-2000 $3000
> 
> 1971 #280 Yamaha FG 2000 | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


WOW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hammerhands said:


> FG-2000 $3000
> 
> 1971 #280 Yamaha FG 2000 | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


It is a nice guitar but it is nowhere near mint. I think he is dreaming with that price.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> It is a nice guitar but it is nowhere near mint. I think he is dreaming with that price.


'71 *Brazilian *(jmo )


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Blind Dog said:


> '71 *Brazilian *(jmo )


Maybe a collector but $3000.00 will buy a fantastic acoustic.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Maybe a collector but $3000.00 will buy a fantastic acoustic.


It's jmo; (but) a '71 solid Brazilian rw, handmade Japanese, Yamaha FG 2000 is very likely, "... _a fantastic acoustic._". 

I'm sure I would feel proud, and privileged, to own & play one.

Unless _maybe_ I'm wrong about the sound of head stock decals. 

Scars I can handle. For any exceptional acoustic/music. 

I believe in '75 the FG 1000 & above became the L series. Some incredible guitars are overlooked because people associate Yamaha, and especially FG, as entry level/cheap/plywood/crap. 

If I could play the '71 FG 2000 comfortably, I would already be on the road -- _Brazilian or Bust!_

_Seriously!_

Jmo. 






I no longer own any Yamaha guitars, but I _still_ think they make many fantastic acoustics. 

_I know ...

... don't let the door ..._


----------

